# Stirrups and seat cushions



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

For me, the wider, padded stirrups make a huge difference in my comfort. I personally have caged EZ ride nylon (aka plastic) stirrups which I love.

I think seat savers really depend on your saddle and what you find comfortable. The saddle I ride Dream in has a full sheepskin cover over it. The biggest downside I have had with it is that it soaks up water like a sponge, so being out on trail in the rain is very squishy. :lol: My treeless saddle does not have a cover and as of yet, I have not had any issues with it rubbing or being uncomfortable during 50s.


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

Stirrups are one of those personal things. The rounds ones are called oxbow they are comfortable !! I ride with an angled roper stirrup takes pressure off my knees after 24 plus miles, I'll take a little help


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I use the Caged EZ ride nylon stirrups. I love the wide stirrup, and the cage lets me wear shoes that would be unsafe with normal stirrups. I bought the nylon rather than the aluminum after reading a story that Dawn told about somebody have the aluminum's crush in and trap their foot when their horse fell. 
E-Z Ride Stirrups - Nylon - Safety Cage


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A word of caution if you opt for oxbow stirrups - use cowboy boots with a good heel. The stirrup was designed that you bury your foot with the arch resting on the stirrup, not the ball of the foot. The higher heel prevents your foot from going thro.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i don't have a lot of experience with either the stirrups or the seat saver.

from what I do:
Cushioned stirrups- i really like, i have the abetta ones (came with the new saddle) and they are wider so easier to catch if i lose one, and when i push into the stirrup it's more comfortable on the knees.

seat saver- i only rode in one saddle with it and i hated it. i'm sure they must make some decent ones out there but the one i rode in slid and just didn't feel comfortable to me at all, the saddle was designed for someone to sit in one place and now you're a bit up and out of that sweet spot


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have plenty of padding for my seat included in my own personal anatomy................


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont like th ebig bulky endurance stirrups, seems my feet always end up sliding home to the heal and cant stay on the balls of my feet. I use a wider cheese grater polymer type. I do wish I could find em in 5 inch, instead of 4.75. Seems everything not designed for goat roping is made for girls.


----------



## randidod (Nov 10, 2012)

I have the deep, silver endurance stirrups and my knees are dying after an hour. I am planning on getting the Cashel stirrup straighteners and stirrup pads since I've heard good things about them. My butt is also starting to kill me so I'm going to try the Cashel western luxury tush cushion.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Switching from english irons to padded endurance stirrups was a HUGE improvement. So much more comfortable, and easier on the knees. 

I also use a Cashel tush cushion, and it doesn't shift in my aussie, but I'm not sure if the other cuts shift.


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

I ride in an english rigged torsion treeless endurance saddle. One of the best changes I made to my set up is to get alum x-wide aussie oxbow stirrups, which I prefer over the EZ Ride stirrup. I haven't needed a seat saver, as my saddle is already comfy, especially combined with my equipedic pad.

FYI, another thing to consider for comfort is type of shoes you ride in. After trying out various brands of paddock boots, I became a fan of Mt. Horse. Then, last year I switched to the ariat enduro tennis shoe. My feet thought they died and went to heaven. The ariat tennis shoe is amazing and makes a huge difference in comfort when riding trails.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I recently switched from standard english stirrups with my aussie saddle to the 4-bar australian stirrups. 










I like the wider base of my foot, but I'm not crazy about how heavy they are or their angular shape. The EZ ride stirrups with a cage sound interesting:



I'm used to riding with my foot in the 'home' position, so I don't know if these would allow my foot to go far enough in to feel comfortable to me. But with the extra width of the bottom of the stirrup, it might work. It's tempting...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

bsms said:


> [/URL]
> 
> I'm used to riding with my foot in the 'home' position, so I don't know if these would allow my foot to go far enough in to feel comfortable to me. But with the extra width of the bottom of the stirrup, it might work. It's tempting...


I use these stirrups. When I ride with my hiking boots, if I don't use half-chaps, the tongue of my boots keep my feet from riding "home". With regular riding boots, they fit in the "home" position just fine. The cages make home be a safe home.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Thank you for the info! Looks like I know what I want for Christmas...:lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

bsms said:


> ^^ Thank you for the info! Looks like I know what I want for Christmas...:lol:


I find that if I order my own Christmas present, I get what I want.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I love my seat saver & my riding partner finally got one & that lets her ride more often.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I use these, : Composite REFLEX Wide track Stirrups - Black - 4.75"

Wish they came in 5 inch. BSMS I had same issue with the brass aussi's. You will really like these, a bit wider than the brass aussie but not over kill like th eendurance ones. and light weight.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just went for a ride, and I made an observation about the caged stirrups. If you have big feet, there is no way that you are going to be able to ride in a "home" position. I just really haven't paid that much attention. My feet are not small, but most men have bigger feet than most women, at least in my experience. My feet tend to ride back so that I am on the balls of my feet, which is ok with me, but it might not be with some people.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Joe, I like the looks of those Reflex wide track stirrups. I think I'll give those a try. THANKS! And thanks to eberypne else for all of the info. I'm SO confused! LOL


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

this is what ive changed to recently. and i really like them. very comfortable. and i have alot less knee pain.

Tough-1 Polymer Cushioned Trail Stirrups - Statelinetack.com

im going to order these soon. and give them a whirl.

Sycamore Creek Saddles


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dead Rabbit said:


> Sycamore Creek Saddles


Wow, those look like they could double as a means of defense on the trail.. would hate to walk carrying my saddle and have those whacking against my shins!! :lol:


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

i ride an aussie endurance saddle. any time i transport the saddle or carry it. i take the "leathers" off the bars and carry them seperate. they easily slide on and off. its easier to carry it this way.

even when storing the saddle, i take them off, and hang them on their own hooks .....off the saddle


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

These would drive me nuts:










They would leave the stirrup strap at a right angle to my shin. I would hate that!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

wouldnt they stay laying flat tween your calf and the saddle skirt if using this style of stirrup?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

At some point they have to leave the side of the saddle and go to the front of my leg. Just looking at it, I don't see how that happens without creating a pressure point. But I've never used one, so I'm just speculating. It would be easy enough to use a piece of wire to jury-rig that sort of set-up on a stirrup, and see how it feels before buying. I actually LIKE the feel of the stirrup leather wrapping around my shin, so it would be a no-go for me.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

what im speculating on, is the constant twisting of the strap is what causes knee pain. you do away with the twisting and it helps with potential pain. i really dont feel any discomfort from my straps rubbing against my leg now. but i use these.
with out these the nylon would rub my leg pretty bad.

Australian Fleece Stirrup Covers - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I use these stirrup turners with my caged endurance stirrups. Nothing seems to dig into anything as far as I can tell. Of course, you have to take into account that I am not riding 50 miles in one sitting either. My point is that stirrups turned that way don't look like a problem to me. They may be really heavy. My horse does get upset if metal clanks her in the side, however, my horse is the original "Princess and the Pea" of the horse world.

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Redi Stirrups Stirrup Turners


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, it pays to keep an open mind on riding. Lots of things that *SEEM* wrong work out just fine. On a western saddle, I consider the fenders wrapped in front of my leg as shin guards, but that isn't the case with the 1" english leathers I use with my Aussie-style saddle.

Knee pain has been hard for me to figure out. My western saddle doesn't give my 5'2" daughter any problems, but leaves me whimpering with pain after an hour ride. As a 16" saddle, it ought to fit me better, but there is something that really screws my legs. That didn't happen with an Abetta saddle I used to own.

With the Australian saddle, stirrup length plays a big role, and I don't know why. Shortening them 1-2 holes means I'll be wearing a knee support that night, although I don't feel like I'm putting pressure on my stirrups while riding. Stirrups with a wider base seem to help, but I don't know how that affects my knees...

Riding! There is always something more to figure out!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Short stirrups hurt my knees and ankles. Long stirrups hurt my lower back. It is hard to find that perfect spot. Funny, it must be a change in saddle design. 30 years ago, I never noticed those problems.........


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> Knee pain has been hard for me to figure out.


I second this. 

I can ride 100 miles in my not-turned ez rides attached to 1" english leathers. I can't make it 5 minutes in a saddle with fenders instead of leathers, regardless of the type of stirrup or if its turned or not. Go figure!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that the leathers probably do allow your feet to do what is natural for them to do a lot better than fenders. I still plan to use my fenders. I have gotten used to them.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

I think stirrups are less of the problem and more of it is how much weight your putting on your feet. As far as saddle covers I made my own for winter riding it is really warm and looks good too. If your into that kind of stuff.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i LOVE that seat cover, heck i'd probably leave it on when we go camping just to see people's reactions


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I LOVE that seat cover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

